# My Deer Dog



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

just a bit of fun ha ha Flo my cross deerhound ha ha, jeff


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

He is a dandy! -- Tex


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

J'adore!!!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Are they in season?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd get her down the vet m8, them ears look well infected.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

She doesn't look very cross.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> She doesn't look very cross.


She was cross cos i took her red nose off, that **** is one of the best hunters ive ever owned, she has took a lot of game in her 7 years hunting, and she is one of the daftest dogs ive ever iwned, ha ha jeff


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

She's very cute!









Same kind of hair as mine (my dog of course)


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

joseph_curwen said:


> She's very cute!


Here she is with her daughter, her daughter is the big one, jeff


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> She's very cute!


Here she is with her daughter, her daughter is the big one, jeff








[/quote]








:wub:


----------

